# 1997 Jetta 2.0 has cel on need help what do these codes mean



## yankees9933 (Feb 24, 2010)

ok my car is giving me these 4 codes i think i no what one is but i will put it anyways and see if i am right.
p0442 Evap Leak small i am think that this is because of a hose that broke this is how some one tryed to fix it and this is what they did








ok the next one is p0341 cam shaft position sensor 
then come p0422 main catylst below threshold 
p0411 secondary air injection incorrect flow 
any help with any of these problems would be awesome 


_Modified by yankees9933 at 2:51 PM 4-19-2010_


----------



## yankees9933 (Feb 24, 2010)

*Re: 1997 Jetta 2.0 has cel on need help what do these codes mean (yankees9933)*

some one help me


----------



## jettaMK4 (Apr 12, 2003)

*Re: 1997 Jetta 2.0 has cel on need help what do these codes mean (yankees9933)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yankees9933* »_ok my car is giving me these 4 codes i think i no what one is but i will put it anyways and see if i am right.
p0442 Evap Leak small i am think that this is because of a hose that broke this is how some one tryed to fix it and this is what they did








ok the next one is p0341 cam shaft position sensor 
then come p0422 main catylst below threshold 
p0411 secondary air injection incorrect flow 
any help with any of these problems would be awesome 

_Modified by yankees9933 at 2:51 PM 4-19-2010_








Thats the best chop shop fix I've ever seen. That's an easy fix. You can find that hose at the dealer, ecs or MJM. Should take care of your evap code. But you may want to check the rest of the hoses also. As for the p0341 cam shaft position sensor, your timing is off. Make sure when Piston 1 is up, you set the rotor button in conjunction. 
That's all I can help you with, since I've had those same issues and those were my problems.


----------



## ikerpup (Mar 27, 2010)

*Re: 1997 Jetta 2.0 has cel on need help what do these codes mean (jettaMK4)*

cheapest I found that hose is at GAP, when mine broke the dealer wanted $74 for it. gap has it for $30, plus you'll need the rubber breather hose as well for an additional $6.
http://www.germanautoparts.com...310/2
I don't think it's causing your codes tho. When mine broke I ran without it for months and it didn't cause any codes.
edit:
p0422: http://wiki.ross-tech.com/wiki...01058
p0411: http://wiki.ross-tech.com/wiki...01041
p0442: http://wiki.ross-tech.com/wiki...01090


_Modified by ikerpup at 4:54 PM 4-19-2010_


----------



## AtomixMK3 (Apr 6, 2010)

*Re: 1997 Jetta 2.0 has cel on need help what do these codes mean (yankees9933)*

P0442 has nothing to do with that tube, that tube is your crank case breather tube trust me buy it from GAP I was in a pinch and didnt know what it did at the time only that the engineers didn't put it there for the hell of it and paid the 80 bucks at the dealer. The code has to do with the evaporative emissions system. Take a look along your passenger strut tower there is a little green cap this is part of your EVAP system look to see if you have any cracked hoses or anything. If not find someone with a Vagcom to run the EVAP test on it to see if it can give you more information such as the valves not opening or closing and so on you can find someone with a Vagcom on your regional forum buy them a sixer or something and take it from there.
As for P0341 start by checking your fuses, make sure you have sufficient power at the battery. Pull up on the ebrake so your DRLs dont come on and disconnect the connector on the side of the distributor. Use a DVOM to check the voltage between the outer contacts on the harness connector with the ignition switched to the "ON" position you should be getting something like 9+ volts from it. If not you've got a wiring problem.
For P0422 its either your cat or your O2 sensor (typically)
For P0411 could be the your smog pump if you do it'll be a weird pump looking thing mounted just below the intake manifold on the front of the car. If you've got one apply 12v power from the battery to the 2 pins that the harness connector connects to. If you hear the pump turn on then its in another part of the system. I cant really guide you much further than that because I gotta head out in a few.
Sorry if that doesnt help much


----------



## jcoatesvdub (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: 1997 Jetta 2.0 has cel on need help what do these codes mean (yankees9933)*

mine is a 96 throwing the exact same codes everything u said is whats wrong with mine too low mass or volume air circuit, and main catalyst efficiency low threshhold and camshaft pos sensor A bank 1 or single sensor and misfires, but car still runs but has a faint miss if u find out how to fix these problems let me know


----------



## yankees9933 (Feb 24, 2010)

*Re: 1997 Jetta 2.0 has cel on need help what do these codes mean (jcoatesvdub)*

i changed the distribtor cap and roter and that got rid or my misfire.


----------



## jcoatesvdub (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: 1997 Jetta 2.0 has cel on need help what do these codes mean (yankees9933)*

ya i put new plug wires ,plugs and distributor, where is the camshaft pos sensor located


----------



## ikerpup (Mar 27, 2010)

*Re: 1997 Jetta 2.0 has cel on need help what do these codes mean (jcoatesvdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jcoatesvdub* »_where is the camshaft pos sensor located

In the distributor


----------



## jcoatesvdub (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: 1997 Jetta 2.0 has cel on need help what do these codes mean (ikerpup)*

is it the plug itself thats hooked to the distributor or the wire plug that plugs into it,


----------



## AtomixMK3 (Apr 6, 2010)

*Re: 1997 Jetta 2.0 has cel on need help what do these codes mean (jcoatesvdub)*

Its the male plug on the distributor


----------



## yankees9933 (Feb 24, 2010)

*Re: 1997 Jetta 2.0 has cel on need help what do these codes mean (AtomixMK3)*

ok i checked the timing and it looked to right on so what other thing could be causing the p0341?


----------



## jcoatesvdub (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: 1997 Jetta 2.0 has cel on need help what do these codes mean (AtomixMK3)*

what is it called so i could order that plug cause no one seems to know what its called at parts stores lol, should i just get a new plug and cut the old one off and rewire the new one or do i have to trace that plug to the wiring harnes and undo it from there


----------



## yankees9933 (Feb 24, 2010)

*Re: 1997 Jetta 2.0 has cel on need help what do these codes mean (jcoatesvdub)*

ok took the car to the shop today and the p0411 code is gone. They said i have to replace the cam shaft position sensor, the gas cap, and a few other little things that dont have to do with the codes. For the p0422 they said it is cased by a leak in the down pipe by the flex spot i am going to repace the down pipe with headers so this should take care of that along with the headers i am going to put a universal cat then 2.50 piping to the rear muffler with looks good. should that work to clear all the codes? 


_Modified by yankees9933 at 2:31 PM 4-22-2010_


----------



## yankees9933 (Feb 24, 2010)

*Re: 1997 Jetta 2.0 has cel on need help what do these codes mean (yankees9933)*

and if the gas cap does not fix the evap leak (small) can i pass inspection with that code in new york?


----------



## AtomixMK3 (Apr 6, 2010)

*Re: 1997 Jetta 2.0 has cel on need help what do these codes mean (yankees9933)*

Well if you clear the code and it doesnt throw the code till after you get it smogged then you'll be fine. Im in Cali and I passed so you'll probably be able to get it to pass


----------



## ikerpup (Mar 27, 2010)

*Re: 1997 Jetta 2.0 has cel on need help what do these codes mean (jcoatesvdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jcoatesvdub* »_what is it called so i could order that plug cause no one seems to know what its called at parts stores lol, should i just get a new plug and cut the old one off and rewire the new one or do i have to trace that plug to the wiring harnes and undo it from there


Its not the plug itself - it's a sensor inside the distributor. They're hard to find, tho I'm told autohouseaz (IIRC) has them. I ended up replacing my distributor to replace mine. GAP has the distributor pretty cheap, with cap and rotor included.


----------

